

The Shumway Open SWF Runtime Project - joshmoz
https://blog.mozilla.org/research/2012/11/12/introducing-the-shumway-open-swf-runtime-project/

======
mattparlane
Alternative Flash players seem to come along every year or two, but none of
them have ever got beyond an experiment. Is this likely to be any different?

------
est
I hope this project really takes off, then I can stream whatever on Flash
video players to DLNA renderers.

------
anigbrowl
Why not just a SWF -> HTML5 converter, one wonders?

~~~
mesh
That is basically what this is.

